# Nikon D3100 recommended for a beginner?



## hannahle (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm shopping for a dslr and was wondering what the professional opinion for the Nikon D3100 is. 

I'm a beginner and will mostly be using the camera for product shoots, so I really don't need an expensive professional grade camera. 

The price for this model seems right for my budget, and the size is comfortable for me since I have small hands. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## KmH (Feb 26, 2011)

The D3100 is an entry-level dSLR and lacks many of the features a product photographer would like to have.

The D3100 shutter cannot be released by using the inexpensive, wireless infrared ML-L3. A wired remote release must be used.

The D3100 does not have Nikon's CLS commander mode to wirelessly trigger the lighting needed to do professional quality product photography, and lacks a strobe light PC sync cord port. One could use continuous lights but it depends on the products needing to be imaged. Many products don't react well to the heat of continuous lights.

The D3100 is more than adequet for a begining photographer doing general photography, and an experienced photographer could produce good product photographs with a D3100, but good product photographs are much more a function of the lighting and staging than the camera.


----------



## ulrichsd (Feb 26, 2011)

The D3100 gets great reviews.  I am also new and bought my first DSLR 2 weeks ago, my decision was between the D3100 or a refurb'd D90.  I went with the D90, since it has a few more options, better lcd and viewfinder.  It was about $150 more.  If you plan to stick with just the 18-55mm kit lens, then the D3100 well be excellent.  If you plan to add more lenses, the D90 gives you a few more options with its internal AF motor, so that is something to consider.

You can see the D90 vs. D3100 thread here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...gallery/234786-help-me-buy-camera-please.html

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## xjoewhitex (Feb 26, 2011)

ulrichsd said:


> The D3100 gets great reviews.  I am also new and bought my first DSLR 2 weeks ago, my decision was between the D3100 or a refurb'd D90.  I went with the D90, since it has a few more options, better lcd and viewfinder.  It was about $150 more.* If you plan to stick with just the 18-55mm kit lens, then the D3100 well be excellent.  If you plan to add more lenses, the D90 gives you a few more options with its internal AF motor, so that is something to consider.*
> 
> You can see the D90 vs. D3100 thread here:
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...gallery/234786-help-me-buy-camera-please.html
> ...



Actually the d90 does give more options on lenses but that shouldn't be a deciding factor because those options are limited. Ive yet to find a lens that I want to purchase that does not have an internal motor, the 24-70mm, 35mm, 17-55mm, 10.5 etc. are all af-s which the d3100 could run. This doesn't include the af-i lenses it also supports.


----------



## ulrichsd (Feb 26, 2011)

xjoewhitex said:


> Actually the d90 does give more options on lenses but that shouldn't be a deciding factor because those options are limited. Ive yet to find a lens that I want to purchase that does not have an internal motor, the 24-70mm, 35mm, 17-55mm, 10.5 etc. are all af-s which the d3100 could run. This doesn't include the af-i lenses it also supports.


 
I agree that their are plenty of lens options that are AF-S, you really aren't limited. However, from a cost perspective, there are a few lens that are nice to have available, Tokinas wide angle 11-16 and 12-24 lenses are half the price of Nikon wide angle lenses and are not AF-S. Its just nice to know whats available (it is funny how many Amazon reviews you read for these lenses were people leave a bad review because the lens won't focus on the D5000 or D3100).

Scott


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 27, 2011)

The D3100 takes GREAT photos--it's sensor is arguably a bit better then the d90 which costs a lot more. It just lacks some of the more "pro" level features.


----------



## aerica76 (Mar 17, 2011)

please explain more about being limited with lenses... im new and i just bought a d3100 , I purchased  with 2 lenses ... sorry i want to better understand my limits  , I have 14 days to return ..


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 17, 2011)

aerica76 said:


> please explain more about being limited with lenses... im new and i just bought a d3100 , I purchased  with 2 lenses ... sorry i want to better understand my limits  , I have 14 days to return ..


 
The D3100 lacks an internal focusing motor, an limits your lens selection to the AF-S style lenses if you want to auto focus. The D90 has an internal focusing motor and can utilize and focus both AF-S lenses and the older screw type lenses that require a focusing motor in the bodydo a search on Google or yahoo for "Nikon Lens Compatibility" and look for the chart on ken Rockwell's page. He makes it clear and easy to digest.


----------



## KmH (Mar 17, 2011)

The Nikon D3000/D3100/D5000 do not have an auto focus motors in them because they are compact, entry-level cameras. *None* of Canon's cameras have had a focus motor in them since 1987. Most of Nikon's lenses have an auto focus motor in them, so a focus motor in the camera body is somewhat redundant. 

The Nikon D90 and up camera bodies *do* have a focus motor in them, and Nikon still makes some lenses that do not have an auto focus motor in the lens. Most of those lenses cost more than most D3000/D3100/D5000 owners are willing to pay for a lens anyway.

Any Nikon lens that is designated as an AF-S or AF-I lens has an auto focus motor in it and will auto focus on your D3100. Any Nikon lens only having an AF designation does not have an auto focus motor in it and you would have to manually focus the lens if mounted on your D3100.

You will find lens compatability information on page 167 of your Nikon D3100 Users Manual.


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 17, 2011)

I have the D3100 and you can produce an image that is the exact same clarity and quality as the D7000. BUT....... As KmH said you can not use the wireless remote which is a HUGE bummer and something I did not think of when I purchased mine.. Also the 50mm f1.8 will not auto focus and there was something else I found to be a bummer and I cant think of it now.. lol.. Really for the money its not a bad little camera for a beginner.


----------



## KmH (Mar 17, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> aerica76 said:
> 
> 
> > please explain more about being limited with lenses... im new and i just bought a d3100 , I purchased with 2 lenses ... sorry i want to better understand my limits , I have 14 days to return ..
> ...


 

Some notes: Your lens selection includes both AF-S and AF-I Nikon lenses. Any Nikon camera that has a internal focus motor, does not use that motor to focus an AF-S lens, it has to use the in the lens focus motor, because an AF-S lens is designed so the screw drive in the camera body has no way to connect to and drive the lens focusing mechanism. In other words, the internal focus motor is only used to focus lenses that do not already have a focus motor of their own.

Here is a list of the lenses that will auto focus on your D3100, including some lenses from 3rd party lens makers:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nikon_compatible_lenses_with_integrated_autofocus-motor

*Nikon Nikkor: 54 lenses*

*Wide-Angle*

AF-S DX 10-24mm 1:3.5-4.5G ED 
AF-S DX 12-24mm 1:4G IF-ED
AF-S 14-24mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S 17-35mm 1:2.8D IF-ED
*Mid-Range*

AF-S DX 16-85mm VR 1:3.5-5.6G IF-ED
AF-S DX 17-55mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S DX 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED
AF-S DX 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED II
AF-S DX 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G VR
AF-S DX 18-70mm 1:3.5-4.5G IF-ED
AF-S 24-70mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S 24-85mm 1:3.5-4.5G IF-ED 
AF-S 24-120mm 1:3.5-5.6G VR IF-ED
AF-S 28-70mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S DX 35mm 1:1.8G
AF-S 50mm 1:1.4G 
*Super-Zoom*

AF-S DX 18-105mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED VR
AF-S DX 18-135mm 1:3.5-5.6G IF-ED 
AF-S 18-200mm 1:3.5-5.6G DX VR IF-ED
AF-S 18-200mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED-IF VR DX II
*Telephoto*

AF-S DX 55-200mm 1:4-5.6G ED
AF-S DX 55-200mm 1:4-5.6G VR IF-ED
AF-S 70-200mm 1:2.8G VR IF-ED
AF-S 70-200 mm 1:2.8G ED VR II
AF-S 80-200mm 1:2.8D ED
AF-S 70-300mm 1:4.5-5.6G VR IF-ED
AF-S 200mm 1:2G VR IF-ED
AF-I 300mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S 300mm 1:2.8D IF-ED II 
AF-S 300mm 1:2.8G VR IF-ED
AF-S 300mm 1:2,8G ED VR II
AF-S 300mm 1:4D IF-ED 
*Super-Telephoto*

AF-S 200-400mm 1:4G VR IF-ED
AF-I 400mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S 400mm 1:2.8D IF-ED 
AF-S 400mm 1:2.8D IF-ED II 
AF-S 400mm 1:2.8G VR IF-ED
AF-I 500mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 500mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 500mm 1:4D IF-ED II 
AF-S 500mm 1:4G VR IF-ED
AF-I 600mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 600mm 1:4D IF-ED 
AF-S 600mm 1:4D IF-ED II 
AF-S 600mm 1:4G VR IF-ED
*Macro*

AF-S Micro 60mm 1:2.8G IF-ED 
AF-S Micro 105mm 1:2.8G VR IF-ED
AF-S DX Micro 85mm 1:3.5G ED VR
*Teleconverter*

AF-S Teleconverter TC-20E III 
AF-S Teleconverter TC-14E II 
AF-S Teleconverter TC-17E II 
AF-S Teleconverter TC-20E II 
AF-I Teleconverter TC-14E 
AF-I Teleconverter TC-20E 
Nikon notes:
^ *a**b**c**d**e**f* Will only mount original Nikon Nikkor AF-S and AF-I lenses (without modification). Not recommended for use with Nikkor DX lenses. 
*Sigma: 46 lenses*





*Fisheye*

4.5mm f/2.8 EX DC Circular Fisheye HSM
10mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM Diagonal fisheye
*Wide-Angle*

10-20mm 1:3.5 EX DC HSM 
10-20mm 1:4-5.6 EX DC HSM
12-24mm 1:4.5-5.6 EX DG ASPHERICAL HSM
14mm 1:2.8 EX HSM RF APO 
17-35mm 1:2.8-4 EX DG ASPHERICAL HSM 
*Mid-Range*

17-70mm 1:2.8-4.5 DC Macro HSM 
17-70mm 1:2.8-4.5 DC HSM "for Nikon Only" 
17-70mm 1:2.8-4 DC Macro OS HSM
18-50mm 1:2.8 EX DC HSM MACRO
18-50mm 1:2.8 EX DC HSM "for Nikon only" 
18-50mm 1:2.8-4.5 DC OS HSM
18-50mm 1:3.5-5.6 DC HSM 
24-70mm 1:2.8 EX DG HSM 
30mm 1:1.4 EX DC HSM
50mm 1:1.4 EX DG HSM
*Super-Zoom*

18-125mm 1:3.8-5.6 DC OS HSM
18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 DC 
18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 DC OS
18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM
18-250mm 1:3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM
*Telephoto*

50-150mm 1:2.8 APO EX DC HSM 
50-150mm 1:2.8 APO II EX DC HSM 
50-200mm 1:4-5.6 DC OS HSM
55-200mm 1:4-5.6 DC HSM 
70-200mm 1:2.8 APO EX DG HSM MACRO 
70-300mm 1:4.0-5.6 DG 
70-300mm 1:4-5.6 DG MACRO "With Built-in Motor" 
70-300mm 1:4.0-5.6 DG APO Macro
70-300mm 1:4-5.6 DG OS
100-300mm 1:4 APO EX DG HSM 
120-300mm 1:2.8 APO EX DG HSM 
300mm 1:2.8 EX DG APO HSM 
*Super-Telephoto*

50-500mm 1:4-6.3 APO EX DG HSM 
80-400mm 1:4-5.6 EX OS
80-400mm 1:4.5-5.6 EX DG APO OS
120-400mm 1:4.5-5.6 DG OS APO HSM
150-500mm 1:5-6.3 DG OS APO HSM
300-800 1:5.6 APO EX DG HSM 
500mm 1:4.5 EX DG HSM APO 
800mm 1:5.6 EX DG APO 
*Macro*

150mm 1:2.8 APO EX DG HSM MACRO
*Teleconverter*

TELE CONVERTER APO EX DG 1.4x 
TELE CONVERTER APO EX DG 2.0x 
*Tamron: 14 lenses*





*Wide-Angle*

10-24mm 1:3.5-4.5 AF Di-II LD 
.





*Mid-Range*

17-50mm 1:2.8 SP AF XR Di-II LD Aspherical [IF] (A16NII) 
17-50mm 1:2.8 SP AF XR Di II VC LD Aspherical [IF]
28-75mm 1:2.8 SP AF XR Di LD Aspherical (IF)(A09NII) 
*Super-Zoom*

18-200mm AF XR Di-II (A14NII) 
18-250mm 1:3.5-6.3 AF Di-II LD Aspherical Macro NII 
18-270mm 1:3.5-6.3 AF Di-II VC LD Aspherical [IF] Macro
28-300mm 1:3.5-6.3 AF XR Di VC
*Telephoto*

70-200mm 1:2.8 AF Di LD MACRO 
70-300mm 1:4-5.6 AF Di LD Macro (A17NII, with built-in motor) 
*Macro*

60mm 1:2 SP AF DiII LD (IF) Macro 
90mm 1:2.8 SP AF Di MACRO Model 272E 
*Teleconverter*

Tamron SP Pro 1.4x 
Tamron SP Pro 2x 
*Tokina: 1 lens*





*Wide Angle*

12-24 1:4 AT-X 124 PRO DX II 
*] Kenko: 9 lenses + 3 lens extension tubes*





*Teleconverter*

Teleplus Pro 300 1.4x 
Teleplus Pro 300 DG 1.4x 
Teleplus Pro 300 2x 
Teleplus Pro 300 DG 2x 
Teleplus Pro 300 3x 
Teleplus Pro 300 DG 3x 
Teleplus MC4 AF DG 2x 
Teleplus MC7 AF DG 2x 
Teleplus K1.5 AF DG 1.5x 
*Lens extension tube*

AUTO EXTENSION TUBE SET DG 12, 20 and 36mm 
EXTENSION RING UNIPLUS TUBE DG 12 
EXTENSION RING UNIPLUS TUBE DG 25


----------



## ulrichsd (Mar 17, 2011)

aerica76 said:


> please explain more about being limited with lenses... im new and i just bought a d3100 , I purchased  with 2 lenses ... sorry i want to better understand my limits  , I have 14 days to return ..


 
If you think you'll get just a kit lens 18-55mm and maybe a 55-200 or 55-300 telephoto, which is what a lot of consumers do, the D3100 is fine...  If you plan on getting a slew of lenses, such as wide angle, macro, multiple primes, then getting a camera with an internal motor might be worth the extra couple hundred dollars, since the AF-S versions of these lenses will offset the cost quickly.

Good luck,
Scott


----------

